# heres my various tegu species



## joshandjack (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a Red x Black and White, A blue ( Jack ), and Black and white
here they are sleeping under thier hide.




[/img]


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 4, 2007)

awesome gu's


----------



## Mike (Nov 4, 2007)

They look great. Tegus are great in groups, aren't they?   :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

They look great!! Some real nice animals you have there!!  

And yes Mike, tegus do like to stay together, in winter it is quite common to find many tegus hibernating in the same burrow in the wild.


----------



## dorton (Nov 5, 2007)

Cute pic.
I didn'y know they hibernate in groups.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice picture, but don't the other two have names. This seems like a clear example of "color discrimination" :wink:


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 5, 2007)

I really like the color of the blues. I just wish they grew bigger. Can you tell a noticable difference with the cross as far as color goes?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes it looks like there is a real big difference in them.


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 5, 2007)

if i wake them up from hibernation, i will try to do some comparison pics, but the red x black and white has an interesting color pattern.


----------

